# DirecTV dishonest



## Anharat (Mar 17, 2012)

I was an eight year customer of a cable company when I was approached by a DTV sales rep in a Best Buy. He gave an excellent sales pitch because I finally signed up with DTV and the next week cancelled my cable service. I asked him how much the equipment and installation would cost, and he told me there would be no charge for any of the equipment or installation AND he would " throw in on demand free", just for me. Technician comes over 3 days later and installs, but tells me I need another device to access the DTV Cinema. While he was still at my house, he uses my phone to make a call and tells the person on the other line that they need to send this particular device. Three weeks later, no device. I call customer service and find out that it will cost $80. I understand it's a semi-reasonable price, but nobody told me I had to pay for this device. Not the sales rep, not the technician. I feel duped. So I am locked into a two year agreement, without G4, without H2, without NatGeo Wild, and without any On Demand service. In two years I will return to my slightly more expensive cable company. I will happily pay an extra $10 for some honest people.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

On demand IS free (except most of what is in it is pay per view - no local networks).
What receiver model did you get?
Did you only get 1 receiver or more than 1?
What they are selling you is the device to connect the receivers to the internet so you can download "On demand."


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

If you by chance had an HMC (HR34) installed, you can plug an ethernet cable from that unit to your router and get on demand with no additional devices.

If you only have ONE DirecTv box, you can hook it to your router in the same way. 

If you have more than one DVR or receiver, then you will need the Cinema Connection Kit. If you call and say CANCEL at the first two automated prompts, you will get put in contact with the retention department, who might be able to give you some credits for its purchase. Worth a try.

BTW, those dealers are not really DirecTv employees. Its the dealer you need to find and get to pony up the money for the CCK. I would be nice if all salesmen were ethical and honest, but that is just not the case.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Friends don't let friends sign up for 3rd party services at ABC and Bestbuy


----------



## Anharat (Mar 17, 2012)

Ya, I understand that On Demand is free. My biggest issue is that I was told all my equipment would come at no cost, then 3 weeks later I find out that its not true, 1 piece of equipment costs $80 in order to get full use of my service.

And I tried to get them to send me the equipment at no cost, and I tried to get them to send it to me at cost and credit it later. It was a no go. They wouldn't do it.

It's not really that big of an issue, it's just TV. I don't need TV. It's that I had hoped for better customer service. Even though those guys don't "work" for DirecTV, they still represent them, and it would have been nice to have been given the entire truth. I probably would have paid for that connection kit if the dude at Best Buy would have said so. Oh well, guess I was asking for too much...

The actual TV service, however, is good. Clear crisp channels, lots of HD channels


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Anharat said:


> I was an eight year customer of a cable company when I was approached by a DTV sales rep in a Best Buy. He gave an excellent sales pitch because I finally signed up with DTV and the next week cancelled my cable service. I asked him how much the equipment and installation would cost, and he told me there would be no charge for any of the equipment or installation AND he would " throw in on demand free", just for me. Technician comes over 3 days later and installs, but tells me I need another device to access the DTV Cinema. While he was still at my house, he uses my phone to make a call and tells the person on the other line that they need to send this particular device. Three weeks later, no device. I call customer service and find out that it will cost $80. I understand it's a semi-reasonable price, but nobody told me I had to pay for this device. Not the sales rep, not the technician. I feel duped. So I am locked into a two year agreement, without G4, without H2, without NatGeo Wild, and without any On Demand service. In two years I will return to my slightly more expensive cable company. I will happily pay an extra $10 for some honest people.


This will work for your system - and cost's way less than $80.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Broadba...ultDomain_0&hash=item4ab2c86938#ht_500wt_1287

You have 2 years to get over your first bad feeling - don't dwell on it and if this is your first type of experence-then learn from it and never let it happen from another consumer purchase.

Welcome to DBS Talk :lol:


----------



## Anharat (Mar 17, 2012)

Friggin awesome WestDC, thanks a bunch dude!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

That kit is wired so you need to have another coax running so that you can connect it near your router. If you don't have a spare coax that's connected the the splitter that won't do any good.

I would call back and check because some of what you're saying doesn't mesh unless there are other factors going on.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

So shouldnt this really be titled BB sales rep for Directv misled me instead? It wasnt actually Directv that was dishonest here.


----------



## netraa (Mar 28, 2007)

Since the customer ordered her service through the 3rd party dealer in best buy they have full responsibility for making it right. Therefore it doesn't come with the 30 day 'i'm missing a part/i thought that receiver was going to be HD' warranty that Directv offers when one of their in-house sales people make a mistake. That is why there is a charge, both for the parts, and for *D to roll a truck for something the dealer should have done in the first place. 

The best bet is going to be to buy a Wireless CCK from e-bay and move on. 

2nd best is going back to best buy venting a little and letting the manager of the best buy know what kind of a cheat the guy pawning off the directv service is, finding out what the name of that 3rd party dealer is and filing with the BBB.

Like i tell people.... If your going to go buy a new ford, go to a ford dealership, don't go down to el habib's motorplex.


----------



## cmich (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi. Im a HSP installer. Im a contractor but am basically like a guy in the van. When you order through BB or Sam, you are getting a retailer installer. someone who is not required to be a certified technician....not to say they are not, but that the requirement to be a retailer installer is a clean background, not SBCA....he may be SBCA certified but its hit or miss. The wired BB Deca above will work if you have Whole Home DVR and want that to keep working but you will need a open port on the splitter in the attic/box out side/smart box in your closet or you will have to get a 1x2 swim splitter to split the line at the receiver next to the router. there is a wi-fi kit available but retailers are hard to come by them....regular HSP techs carry at least 2 on their truck....this is why i recommend people order directly through DirecTV's website or calling 800-531-5000 because your tech will be a certified HSP (Home Service Provider) installer and can connect your job properly. The kit is free and is added all the time on upgrades. I recommend calling DTV and saying the tech didnt bring one....you know that customers who have a van come to their house get them for free and that you know you are entitled to a free upgrade to get your system connected. DirecTVs goal is to connect every system to maximize PPV potential....if you have any more questions let me know


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

cmich said:


> Hi. Im a HSP installer. Im a contractor but am basically like a guy in the van. *When you order through BB or Sam, you are getting a retailer installer. someone who is not required to be a certified technician....not to say they are not, but that the requirement to be a retailer installer is a clean background, not SBCA....he may be SBCA certified but its hit or miss.* The wired BB Deca above will work if you have Whole Home DVR and want that to keep working but you will need a open port on the splitter in the attic/box out side/smart box in your closet or you will have to get a 1x2 swim splitter to split the line at the receiver next to the router. there is a wi-fi kit available but retailers are hard to come by them....regular HSP techs carry at least 2 on their truck....this is why i recommend people order directly through DirecTV's website or calling 800-531-5000 because your tech will be a certified HSP (Home Service Provider) installer and can connect your job properly. The kit is free and is added all the time on upgrades. I recommend calling DTV and saying the tech didnt bring one....you know that customers who have a van come to their house get them for free and that you know you are entitled to a free upgrade to get your system connected. DirecTVs goal is to connect every system to maximize PPV potential....if you have any more questions let me know


Yupper. If you do a little sniffing around here, you'll see plenty of examples.

Welcome to DBSTalk.com!


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Not trying to be smart but you should have done your research before signing any kind of contract with Directv.I bet you did on you car and home before you bought it.Don't blame Directv do you research first!!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd not say that a salesperson at BB is speaking for DIRECTV®, nor representing it. 

Anyway, I hope all this fades quickly, while your picture (in all senses) brightens. 

And welcome to DBSTalk!


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

CCarncross said:


> So shouldnt this really be titled BB sales rep for Directv misled me instead? It wasnt actually Directv that was dishonest here.


no, they are not employees of BB, they are 3rd party sales weasels that are paid by Directv


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

CCarncross said:


> So shouldnt this really be titled BB sales rep for Directv misled me instead? It wasnt actually Directv that was dishonest here.


+1......ya gotta love these third party deals.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

wingrider01 said:


> no, they are not employees of BB, they are 3rd party sales weasels that are paid by Directv


Not quite. They work for third-party sales companies (agents and distributors). The people themselves are not paid by DirecTV, they are paid by the company that employs them (usually part time). The company itself has an agreement with DirecTV, where the more deals that are signed the more money they make (and the person who gets the deal signed makes more money also). The problem is the people look like they are DirecTV employees (many of them will have a DirecTV shirt) and so the public think they work for DirecTV. Most of them know very little about DirecTV, and so they will often give incorrect information (not necessarily deliberately, they just don't know any better).


----------



## skinnyJM (Nov 19, 2005)

True, DIRECTV does not have G4, but it does carry H2 (271) and NGW (283).


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

skinnyJM said:


> True, DIRECTV does not have G4, but it does carry H2 (271) and NGW (283).


Im assuming he is referring to "In HD"


----------



## proud2bnerdy (Mar 10, 2012)

If the op has only one hd dvr and no other hd equipment therefore not using whole home he could connect an Ethernet cable to the hd dvr reset and have on demand with no additional equipment


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

proud2bnerdy said:


> If the op has only one hd dvr and no other hd equipment therefore not using whole home he could connect an Ethernet cable to the hd dvr reset and have on demand with no additional equipment


Assuming of course that the DVR is near the OP's router for easy ethernet cable access.


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

that $80 charge is for the wireless cck

I work for now 4 different retailers and they all give them out for free. Some cheap ass and scumbag dealers will charge for them so they can make an extra buck. 

Sometimes having in house techs out is not the right solution either. Read the thread about the guy who needed the dish on his roof, but the in house tech wouldnt get off the ladder. That guy had to cancel and keep cable.

Also in house techs cant do many other extras that people want, so everyone thinks all directv is the same and they cant have their system the way they want.

Got an RV? Forget about calling directv, they are useless.

I am constantly called in to fix a system to the customers needs that the in house tech couldnt do.


----------



## botto84 (Feb 20, 2012)

Jodean said:


> that $80 charge is for the wireless cck
> 
> I work for now 4 different retailers and they all give them out for free. Some cheap ass and scumbag dealers will charge for them so they can make an extra buck.
> 
> ...


This is not the tech's option anymore. In House techs are required to either work from the ladder or call for fall protection. Field supervisors roll on their techs to do ODU validations, usually every three or four days. If they are caught on a roof without fall protection it results in immediate termination. Sorry but that risk isn't worth my job.....

On topic: Unfortunately retailers are there for one reason: money. I have had countless work orders that were missing equipment or the completely wrong setup (SD equipment when it's supposed to be HD). 95% of the time it's the retailer screwing the pooch and leaving Directv holding the bag


----------



## Jodean (Jul 17, 2010)

botto84 said:


> This is not the tech's option anymore. In House techs are required to either work from the ladder or call for fall protection. Field supervisors roll on their techs to do ODU validations, usually every three or four days. If they are caught on a roof without fall protection it results in immediate termination. Sorry but that risk isn't worth my job.....
> 
> On topic: Unfortunately retailers are there for one reason: money. I have had countless work orders that were missing equipment or the completely wrong setup (SD equipment when it's supposed to be HD). 95% of the time it's the retailer screwing the pooch and leaving Directv holding the bag


Thats great its not the techs option.....

But being a former Project Manager for residential and commercial construction i do know that all the contractors that needed to go on the roof, GO ON THE ROOF. No fall protection.

I have personally been on the roof to look at problems myself.

I go on the roof all the time for satellite installs. No problem.

I still have my job......


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a tech out here about a month ago and he had no problem going out on my roof to realign the dish and change out the LNB. In fact he didn't even need to use his ladder because the roof is accessible through my daughters bedroom window so he went that way. Anyway back to the original topic, I'd be a lil upset if i didn't get what I was told I would get. As far as researching, I would hope that someone in a reputable electronics store would be enough research as far as making the switch. I would say that DIRECTV and BB need to research their practices and do right for the customer and make sure this model is working. Put this behind you and enjoy your DIRECTV!


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Jodean said:


> that $80 charge is for the wireless cck
> 
> I work for now 4 different retailers and they all give them out for free. Some cheap ass and scumbag dealers will charge for them so they can make an extra buck.
> 
> ...


So a random Joe walks in to one of the dealers you work for and they'll just hand him a CCK no questions asked? Perhaps the reason that they don't charge is because there are times when it's free on orders and they get reimbursed for them from DIRECTV. There are always reasons that something happens but it's not because they aren't making a profit.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

texasbrit said:


> Not quite. They work for third-party sales companies (agents and distributors). The people themselves are not paid by DirecTV, they are paid by the company that employs them (usually part time). The company itself has an agreement with DirecTV, where the more deals that are signed the more money they make (and the person who gets the deal signed makes more money also). The problem is the people look like they are DirecTV employees (many of them will have a DirecTV shirt) and so the public think they work for DirecTV. Most of them know very little about DirecTV, and so they will often give incorrect information (not necessarily deliberately, they just don't know any better).


technically they would not be there is directv did not contract with their employer to put them in the store. They are in fact representing Directv at a sales level, does not matter if they get paid directly by directtv or by the 3rd party company, they are trying to sell a product using any method they can on the unsuspecting masses


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Alebob911 said:


> I had a tech out here about a month ago and he had no problem going out on my roof to realign the dish and change out the LNB. In fact he didn't even need to use his ladder because the roof is accessible through my daughters bedroom window so he went that way. Anyway back to the original topic, I'd be a lil upset if i didn't get what I was told I would get. As far as researching, *I would hope that someone in a reputable electronics store would be enough research as far as making the switch.* I would say that DIRECTV and BB need to research their practices and do right for the customer and make sure this model is working. Put this behind you and enjoy your DIRECTV!


:lol: @ Reputable. They're sales people, payed on commission


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> technically they would not be there is directv did not contract with their employer to put them in the store. They are in fact representing Directv at a sales level, does not matter if they get paid directly by directtv or by the 3rd party company, they are trying to sell a product using any method they can on the unsuspecting masses


That's like saying that Al Sanchez at "Al's Used Car Lot Emporium" represents Chevrolet :lol:


----------



## cmich (Mar 18, 2012)

ur right. those sales reps need to do more research. but since its just a temp job for most of them, they dont really see the need to fully educate themselves to provide acurate info to the customer. most just want the sale. and as for going on the roof, thats why i love being an HSP contractor. i never loose a job except to line of sight. i get all the equipment perks of in-house but noone telling me how to get the job done. my advice, if you wnat ur job done request a contractor from the HSP


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> technically they would not be there is directv did not contract with their employer to put them in the store. They are in fact representing Directv at a sales level, does not matter if they get paid directly by directtv or by the 3rd party company, they are trying to sell a product using any method they can on the unsuspecting masses


Do you have some cites you can give on this opinion? I firmly believe they are no more representing DIRECTV® than the gas station attendant represents Exxon, or the drugstore clerk represents Colgate. Etc.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

ndole said:


> That's like saying that Al Sanchez at "Al's Used Car Lot Emporium" represents Chevrolet :lol:


Heck, even Charlie, owner and salesman at the Ford dealership, selling new vehicles, doesn't represent Ford. The dealership, yes, and by inference, that affects the company image, but Charlie can't make the corporation do anything. If he really messes up, the dealership is rescinded.


----------



## smitbret (Mar 27, 2011)

Just call DirecTV right now and tell them you are a new customer that was set up with an HD-DVR in the past 90 days and did not get your wireless-CCK. You'll get a free one as long as the following requirements apply to you:

*Ordered/activated an eligible HR2x on/after Jan 1, 2012, but didn't get a CCK at time of order.

-And-
Call within 90 days of activation.*

I work for tech support and they are doing this right now. So call us up and we'll fix it.


----------



## quack05 (Nov 26, 2008)

I recently had the hmc34 installed and they told me I need the cinema connection kit. When the installer came I told him I did not need it as I was not doing MRV. Credit card gets billed for it anyway call DTV to get my credit and they tell me I need it to download and I told them that I could the way I was set up. Took 45 min and 3 different depts but I finally got my credit. I have my dvrs all connected through my router and I have no problems with it. By the way they credited me $111 for the kit>


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

quack05 said:


> I recently had the hmc34 installed and they told me I need the cinema connection kit. When the installer came I told him I did not need it as I was not doing MRV. Credit card gets billed for it anyway call DTV to get my credit and they tell me I need it to download and I told them that I could the way I was set up. Took 45 min and 3 different depts but I finally got my credit. I have my dvrs all connected through my router and I have no problems with it. By the way they credited me $111 for the kit>


And actually the direct connection of ethernet to the HR34 will do the 'same thing' as the CCK. It will not prevent your system (if properly provisioned otherwise) from MRV'ing.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

ndole said:


> That's like saying that Al Sanchez at "Al's Used Car Lot Emporium" represents Chevrolet :lol:


Lets make it more accurate - a sales weasel that works for a licensed / franchised / authorized Chevrolet dealer DOES represent Chevrolet.:contract:


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Do you have some cites you can give on this opinion? I firmly believe they are no more representing DIRECTV® than the gas station attendant represents Exxon, or the drugstore clerk represents Colgate. Etc.


I guess you don;t think since you are selling the product that you are not responsible for making sure what you claim and state is accurate - I hold all my employees accountable to the statements that they make and the promises they claim - if they make false or inaccurate claims for any reasons they are out the door. They are representing MY company

The comparisions that you make are useless - the sales weasels that are hawking a single product, wearing clothing that represents the corporation that they are hawking the product for shoud be held 100 percent responsible for the statements they make.

The examples that you claim are representing the company they work for - the - "Bubbas Gas Emporium" or "OTC Drugs" the owners of those companies represent the products that they sell. This is the crux of the matter.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

There's a lot of speculation and almost no fact in this thread. Regardless of who setup the original order DIRECTV has policies in place to correct issues.


I haven't met very many people who don't want to do a good job and who don't want to be successful. It's easy to say that other people don't care or aren't as good as the company you work for but at the end of the day it's the probably the same kind of person you are. There are many people on this forum that are not in house employees and could take offense if people that were in house tried to demean them or their company. At the end of the day it's DIRECTV's name on the product, and reputation to up hold, but without all of it's partners it wouldn't be able to effectively. If someone makes a mistake it shouldn't matter who's fault it really is. Resolving the issue is what matters at the end of the day.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

wingrider01 said:


> I guess you don;t think since you are selling the product that you are not responsible for making sure what you claim and state is accurate - I hold all my employees accountable to the statements that they make and the promises they claim - if they make false or inaccurate claims for any reasons they are out the door. They are representing MY company
> 
> The comparisions that you make are useless - the sales weasels that are hawking a single product, wearing clothing that represents the corporation that they are hawking the product for shoud be held 100 percent responsible for the statements they make.
> 
> The examples that you claim are representing the company they work for - the - "Bubbas Gas Emporium" or "OTC Drugs" the owners of those companies represent the products that they sell. This is the crux of the matter.


By your logic, I could send Harsh a blue D* shirt, and he would put them out of business with sheer misinformation. :hurah:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ndole said:


> By your logic, I could send Harsh a blue D* shirt, and he would put them out of business with sheer misinformation. :hurah:


:lol:


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> Do you have some cites you can give on this opinion? I firmly believe they are no more representing DIRECTV® than the gas station attendant represents Exxon, or the drugstore clerk represents Colgate. Etc.


Google "agency" and / or "apparent agency" and your questions will be answered.

The drugstore clerk example is silly. The drugstore clerk wears a Walgreens badge not a Colgate badge.

The third party retailers I've seen where D* shirts and have D* badges.

Too many people on here trying to play internet lawyer.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

raott said:


> Google "agency" and / or "apparent agency" and your questions will be answered.
> 
> The drugstore clerk example is silly. The drugstore clerk wears a Walgreens badge not a Colgate badge.
> 
> ...


Anyone can buy a Directv shirt. Want one?
They are not wearing Directv badges, they're not Directv employees.

Too many people want blood out of a big service provider over something that some uninformed part-time fleabaggin' bestbuy/ABC/costco/samsclub/menards sales twerp promised/sold them. You should be so unlucky to sign up for services from one of these outfits that actually does the 'install' too :lol:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=2928752#post2928752

Just in case you needed an example.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

botto84 said:


> This is not the tech's option anymore.


It never was. OSHA's ladder safety rules say that the ladder must be "footed" or tied off at the top of the ladder to a sturdy support. This makes for a Catch-22 situation for the lone installer. He can't foot the ladder by himself nor can he climb up the ladder and get off on the roof to secure the ladder unless he is wearing fall protection, which would also have to be secured and he can't do that by himself.

Even if the installer can get on the roof thru the house/building, he must be at least four feet away from the edge of the roof or he has to be wearing fall protection.



> In House techs are required to either work from the ladder or call for fall protection. Field supervisors roll on their techs to do ODU validations, usually every three or four days. If they are caught on a roof without fall protection it results in immediate termination. Sorry but that risk isn't worth my job.....


You worded that wrong. The Occupational Safety and Health Act (OSHA) states that the *employer* is *required* to provide safe methods of applying the ladder safety or high work rules. Under OSHA, the employer is always responsible for the safety of the employees. Thing is, the OSHA agents don't act as cops, in other words they don't ride around looking for violations. It's up to the employee to call them if he/she thinks they are being put in peril by the employer. And remember this: You should not be punished in any way for an unsafe act if you're told to do it. At that point the person telling you to do the unsafe act has broken a Federal regulation. Not your fault under (OSHA). Unless the rules have changed, every employer who has 7 or more employees is subject to OSHA's regulation and must provide a safe working environment for it's employees.

I'm glad to see that the folks you guys work for are finally figuring this out.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodean said:


> Thats great its not the techs option.....
> 
> But being a former Project Manager for residential and commercial construction i do know that all the contractors that needed to go on the roof, GO ON THE ROOF. No fall protection.


I terminated the contracts of several roofers who didn't follow our safety rules for ladders and working on roofs. If you were a project manager for a contractor we hired and went on a flat roof without fall protection or got on the roof without adhering to the rules, and it was reported to me, you would have been escorted off site, quickly followed by your crew and would have been unable to work on our site or any other site we had again.



> I have personally been on the roof to look at problems myself.


You just didn't get caught.



> I go on the roof all the time for satellite installs. No problem.
> 
> I still have my job......


Even if someone from your company called OSHA and they inspected (once the door is opened and you let OSHA in, they will inspect everything they want to) the site you were working on and found you lugging a dish up a ladder by yourself and installing it by yourself, you wouldn't be at fault, your employer would. OSHA does not punish employees, just employers. If your employer were to fire you, you would have a great case against them

Rich


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

Rich said:


> I terminated the contracts of several roofers who didn't follow our safety rules for ladders and working on roofs. If you were a project manager for a contractor we hired and went on a flat roof without fall protection or got on the roof without adhering to the rules, and it was reported to me, you would have been escorted off site, quickly followed by your crew and would have been unable to work on our site or any other site we had again.
> 
> You just didn't get caught.
> 
> ...


How would all of this apply to someone working under the table? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ndole said:


> How would all of this apply to someone working under the table? :lol::lol::lol:


It wouldn't. You have to employ at least seven people to fall under OSHA's aegis. By "employ" they mean legally employed. BTW, if I remember correctly, if you're a subcontractor for D*, D* can ultimately be held responsible for any injuries incurred. I was in charge of all contractors on our site and we treated them as direct employees when it came to report-able injuries.

This OSHA stuff I've been writing about is from memory and I haven't dealt with them for almost 20 years, so some things might have changed. Knowing OSHA as I do, if there are changes they are usually even more stringent.

Rich


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

ndole said:


> Anyone can buy a Directv shirt. Want one?
> They are not wearing Directv badges, they're not Directv employees.
> 
> Too many people want blood out of a big service provider over something that some uninformed part-time fleabaggin' bestbuy/ABC/costco/samsclub/menards sales twerp promised/sold them. You should be so unlucky to sign up for services from one of these outfits that actually does the 'install' too :lol:
> ...


When the "big service provider" is using the uniformed "sales twerp" as its sales agent, to wear shirts with its logo, to wear its badge, the blame lies only with the service provider.

You think Best Buy is covertly supplying the D* shirts, or do you think D* has full knowledge of it?


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

raott said:


> When the "big service provider" is using the uniformed "sales twerp" as its sales agent, to wear shirts with its logo, to wear its badge, the blame lies only with the service provider.
> 
> You think Best Buy is covertly supplying the D* shirts, or do you think D* has full knowledge of it?


I cant agree more, it should be up to Directv to make sure whomever is selling their stuff to get the sales pitch right. You can not make the comparison with car salesmen, gas station etc...

As much as people want to rag on BB aspect of it Im sure they are a great resource for Directv. Not sure if there is a better retail space for them to sell in, certainly better than a grocery chain.


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

So I have a question after reading about different installers, etc. I had a system installed at, what is now my ex-wifes house, 3 years ago and was supposed to have a free install. I had a rather manly looking woman actually come install my system, about 8:30pm, driving an unmarked truck, etc. I will say she did an OK job, except the free install wound up costing me ~$100, for the "poles" she mounted the dish on. I questioned it then, hell I had the same pole already but she had to replace it, and at 10:00pm, I was tires and just paid it. So after listening to the difference in installers, has there ever been a legitimate pole charge ? When I had an install last month, at my new home, they didn't charge for the pole, so was I likely screwed before ? Just curious !!


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

jlangleyrn said:


> So I have a question after reading about different installers, etc. I had a system installed at, what is now my ex-wifes house, 3 years ago and was supposed to have a free install. I had a rather manly looking woman actually come install my system, about 8:30pm, driving an unmarked truck, etc. I will say she did an OK job, except the free install wound up costing me ~$100, for the "poles" she mounted the dish on. I questioned it then, hell I had the same pole already but she had to replace it, and at 10:00pm, I was tires and just paid it. So after listening to the difference in installers, has there ever been a legitimate pole charge ? When I had an install last month, at my new home, they didn't charge for the pole, so was I likely screwed before ? Just curious !!


The approved charge list from Directv used to include $75 for a pole mount. Different memos have been issued in the past saying that they're free, but generally they're chargeable if it isn't required for line of sight. Getting paid for one? That's a whole different story.

There's nothing quite like working for free


----------



## AquiringSat (Jan 7, 2012)

This thread is just more proof that All 3rd Parties in Any Industry are a joke. Always go Directly (no pun intended) through the primary company


----------



## jlangleyrn (Feb 22, 2012)

"ndole" said:


> The approved charge list from Directv used to include $75 for a pole mount. Different memos have been issued in the past saying that they're free, but generally they're chargeable if it isn't required for line of sight. Getting paid for one? That's a whole different story.
> 
> There's nothing quite like working for free


Well I don't feel so bad now that I know it wasn't complete BS, about the charge.


----------

